# Got a CVA Optima Pro.... Looking for advice!



## aaronward9 (Sep 27, 2009)

I just got a CVA Optima Pro (actually going to get it Sat. from a forum member!) and I am wondering what to do to get the best results.  I have owned an Optima before, but never really got the performance I think I could get out of a muzzleloader. I was looking for info on everything from whether to use loose powder/pellets, powerbelt/sabots, how to sight in effectively, etc.  This gun has a 28" barrel and will most likely have an Aetec scope on it. Any and all info is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Sep 28, 2009)

aaronward9 said:


> I just got a CVA Optima Pro (actually going to get it Sat. from a forum member!) and I am wondering what to do to get the best results.  I have owned an Optima before, but never really got the performance I think I could get out of a muzzleloader. I was looking for info on everything from whether to use loose powder/pellets, powerbelt/sabots, how to sight in effectively, etc.  This gun has a 28" barrel and will most likely have an Aetec scope on it. Any and all info is greatly appreciated! Thanks!



The best advice anyone could give u would be to use loose powder. one it's not as expensive (unless u use buckhorn 209 powder) second u can't load 5 and 10 grain increments with pellets. As far as projectile I have been using the Thompson Center Maxi Hunters for years with great success. U do want to try the Powerbelts and sabots to see which projectile/ load combination gives u the best accuracy.

Or trade up, I don't like a CVA gun period. I bought my first muzzleloader in 1986 a CVA sidelock. Don't think in-lines had come out yet. I shot less than 100 rounds through it and it got where it would not bust a percussion cap. Gunsmith said sear was worn out. He fixed it but I never was happy with that gun again. Bought a TC renegade in 1988 and have had no trouble out of the gun. Have shot it hundreds of times. I believe the TC is a better choice.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 28, 2009)

Aaron, every rifle is a bit different. I suggest trying a few different projectiles and see if you can get the performance you want with one of them. I suggest you use loose powder and I suggest you start with a 70 grain load of whatever powder you want. I myself prefer true black but I am using a sidelock of one flavor or another.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 28, 2009)

aaron, with a scope on it you will sight it in just as you would a rifle.  mine is 3" high at 100 which puts me about 5" low at 200.

I would suggest loose powder for accuracy and flexibility as well.  if you shoot anything other than BH209 its best that you swab between shots at the range when sighting in or just shooting.  this will give you the most consistent barrel and easiest loading.  you can swab with a patch sprayed with windex (or even a spit patch) leaving the breech in.  then follow up with a couple of dry patches.  this also gives the barrel time to cool.

remember that when you are measuring your loads and we talk about 70-110 grains, we are normally talking about VOLUME and not weight.  personally I dont weigh my loads at all...although would probably get even better if I did.  I use a TC clear vue powder measure and set it for 100 grains and wipe off the excess.

try several bullets.  although I was never able to get any accuracy out of powerbelts, some folks swear by them.   personally I shoot TC shockwave bonded 250's and they are great in my gun

good luck!


----------



## lonesome dove (Sep 28, 2009)

I shoot 2 pellets of 777 & TC shockwave bullets in my Optima Pro. Next year I'm going to switch over to loose powder (everyone says it is more accurate). You are just taking a beating and wasting powder shooting 3 pellets of 777 or pyrodex. My accuracy went to pot when I went to 3 pellets???


----------



## patterstdeer (Sep 28, 2009)

I used to shoot 100 gr pyrodex pellets with the 195 gr powerbelt sighted in dead on at 25 yds i was about 2.5" hi at 100yds anddead on at 150 yds.I looke up online the ballistic chartfor powerbelt bullets and they ha a very good breakdown on it for the different bullet weights.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 28, 2009)

Congratulations with your new gun. I hope it
works out just fine for you.
I have been shooting the same gun, (Optima Pro), for the last 3 seasons.
I have done best with 2, 777 pellets, (100 grains), and a 295 grain
Powerbelt. I agree with LD, 3 pellets kicks alot harder and are not
as accurate from my gun either.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a .45 Optima Elite that shoots 2 pellets of 777 and a 195 gr powerbelt quite well. I tried shooting 3 pellets and accuracy went to pot. But I have a .50 Magbolt 150 that I shoot 3 pellets of 777 and a 245gr powerbelt accurately at 150-200 yds. My CVA guns don't shoot sabots particularly well, but my TC Prohunter loves the 250 gr Shockwaves with 2 pellets of 777. Never been a huge fan of loose powder, although I agree with the increase in option of load charges. Just my 2 cents worth. Bottomline is, shoot multiple options and configurations and see which one works for you.


----------



## patriot15joe (Sep 30, 2009)

I have always had great results with the powerbelts out of my cva's. even out of the box they are close to dead on and consistant.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 30, 2009)

i shoot 120 grans of loose pyrodex and the shockwaves out of mine,  works great for me .  i had great lock with powerbelts, but found some shockwaves on clearance and have been shooting them ever since .


----------



## aaronward9 (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks for the help fellas...  not trying to be rude, but I know that all guns are different and the best thing is to try out a bunch of combos, but I was just trying to find out who shoots an Optima Pro and what they shoot out of it and how it performs..  again, thanks for the help!


----------



## markland (Oct 1, 2009)

I had a Optima Pro and now have the Optima Elite in 50cal and both guns will shoot extremely well with 120grs of loose Triple 7 and a 250gr T/C shockwave in mine.  I can get 1 1/2in groups at 100yds with both guns and plenty of power as well.  Use the lower power 209 primers as well, cuz the regular ones do develop a crud ring that makes it harder to seat the bullet well.  For sighting in I shoot 1 round, run a patch down the barrel in between each shot to get the best grouping, but will still shoot fairly well without swabbing the barrel between shots, but does group and load better if I run a patch down.  Mark


----------



## aaronward9 (Oct 1, 2009)

markland said:


> I had a Optima Pro and now have the Optima Elite in 50cal and both guns will shoot extremely well with 120grs of loose Triple 7 and a 250gr T/C shockwave in mine.  I can get 1 1/2in groups at 100yds with both guns and plenty of power as well.  Use the lower power 209 primers as well, cuz the regular ones do develop a crud ring that makes it harder to seat the bullet well.  For sighting in I shoot 1 round, run a patch down the barrel in between each shot to get the best grouping, but will still shoot fairly well without swabbing the barrel between shots, but does group and load better if I run a patch down.  Mark


Thanks for the help!  This is the info I'm looking for!  you don't use a wet patch to clean after each shot?  Just a dry patch??


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 1, 2009)

i use a wet patch between sighting shots, but it is more of a quick thing than a real cleaning .  just to knock the crud ring off  !


----------



## aaronward9 (Oct 1, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> i use a wet patch between sighting shots, but it is more of a quick thing than a real cleaning .  just to knock the crud ring off  !



i saw where you said you shot both powerbelts and shockwaves... which is better?  I bought some powerbelts (295 gr) but haven't opened them.  Thoughts?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 1, 2009)

i like both, the powerbelts are easier to load but the shockwaves were a bit more accurate.  from memory, the shockwaves are a bit cheaper and that helps too !!!  it all depends on what i can get on clearance at the end of the year ........ as soon as we shoot up all the powerbelts ( my son' is shooting them in his wolf)  we will be a strictly shockwave family ( in our inlines )


----------



## markland (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a dry patch definitely do not want to wet it, just knock the crud ring out like feral one said.  I tried Powerbelts and could not get better then a 6in group with them.  Those Shockwaves just shoot, but the 250's shoot much better then the 200's only could get about 4in groups with the 200's.  Just found what worked and stuck with it!  Still wanting to try out that Buckhorn poweder but with as well as this combo shoots and the fact that I have about 4lbs of Triple 7 powder and only shoot my ML once a year, probably will stay with it.


----------



## WPTC (Oct 6, 2009)

I got the same in a 45 caliber.

I shoot 195gr. cva areotips powerbelts
150gr. of 45/50  777 powder pellets

God help the deer that comes in at 200 yards or closer.
Got it sighted in at 2" high at a 100yds.  and it pretty much dead on at 200. May shot a little low.


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 7, 2009)

to be a shooter of several optima, i find the barrel to be lacking in quality. it will rust while oiling it. shoots fine but can't get good groups. i use 100 grains of loose pyrodex, 230 grains of powerbeld rounds. may shoot fine saturday, go figure.


----------

